# University



## Bessymate4eva (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

I cannot believe I am at university lol. People have said I am a changed person from going to university which is good. I have had SA for like years and was a little worried about going but I thought to myself that I needed to do it to break free, so I did and here I am after the first week and feeling great. I have made some friends and even aquintences that I would never have said anything to before which is good for me because I am incredibly shy. I am so proud of myself because I am not thinking negative much anymore and I am getting more confident. I think im just rambling but its so ace! U shud all go to uni lol. It helps loads for shy people cause it forces you into situations where you have to socialize. 

Go uni ppl!

So has anyone else gone to uni and what are your experiences?

mail bk thanks

xxx


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've just started this semester.. the other two years i was at community college and now I really really wish I'd started here sooner. I'm like just starting to break out of my shell, and I'll be done here soon.. i need more time. i've made a few "friends" kind of, and still working on it. I can talk to random people.. and I talk to people from high school I'd just ignored all of these years. I just take a lot more risks or something, idk.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm two years through my degree. I agree, it pushes people out of their comfort zone, but it's for the best. I found Uni also gave me the opportunity to be an adult, and converse with like-minded people, unlike school. 
Ultimately, I'm still on SAS, so I can't say experiences have gone entirely well, but I think it's an important transition into life. Goodluck with the rest of your studies.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats.

University is awesome. It is a very big change from high school. Everyone becomes so much more open minded because are longer with their groups. I find university usually makes everyone much more mature in terms of tolerance.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Glad to hear its going great so far for you! 

I'm almost finished my 2nd semester and its definately a different ball park from anything I've been used to, in a good way. The workload and learning has distracted me enough to get on with things which has been good. 

Best of luck to everyone else with their studies.

Cheers.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been going to university for years. Not much improvement. No friends... I guess I wasted my time here. I only have one year to go and everyone has already formed their little cliques.

If you are starting then definitely make an effort! I wasted my chance, but don't waste yours.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my second week right now and I agree it's awesome! It has been alot better then high school ever was and it has had a really positive effect on me.


----------



## This is mee (Oct 1, 2009)

I spent two years at a community college and finally moved over to a university.
It seems great for meeting new people, which is why I'm trying much harder to do this. There are sooo many cute girls that I want to talk to but can't bring myself to. It's hard enough in class, I don't think it's possible outside of it!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like to go to uni, study something, because at the moment I am unemployed. But I don't have the will power too. I hate parties lol all social events, I think if i did go to uni, i'd probably just do my assighments in my room and not go out to social parties etc. I have problems making friends. I'd worry I can't do the work, I'd worry sick about group work with the people on my course, I'd worry about having to give presentations. I'd worry I'll be the quiet one and have people say "Do you talk?" "You are so quiet." etc 
Oh and i'd really miss home. I've not been away from home before. I'd probably come home every weekend LOL


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

today was my first day, although not bad it wasn't great either. I hope things get better.


----------

